# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Kayaks??

## 541lion

Would it be possible for us to rent one somewhere if we don't get to stay somewhere like kanopi that has them??

----------


## sammyb

I don't remember if there are any at blue lagoon........................

Tropical lagoon resort has some....don't know if you eat there if they will allow you access to the beach and kayaks....maybe email and ask...or maybe someone knows if there are some at blue lagoon....i haven't seen any at the public beaches only hotels and villas

----------


## 541lion

Respect thanks for the reply I will look into it

----------

